# PS3 Slim freezes/skips



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Good day

Anybody have some experience with Ps3 freezing during games and skipping during DVD and bluray playback? 10x worse during 3D.

Seems better after a database rebuild but acts up again after stop/pause.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look at the sticky threads here in the PS3 forum. You may just need to change out the thermal paste.


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Mechman. I "solved" the problem by trading it in on a new one. $100 more than having it repaired. New model is super quiet compared to slim model.


----------

